# Looking for an OC for a mini manga



## Yuujikon (Jan 23, 2015)

I want to make an write mini comic before I get the jump on my Norellco Manga but I have NO FUCKIN CLUE as to what to make the mini about!!! Guys this is an NSFW manga. XwX if anyone has ideas of what to make message me!! Of course Id like it to include my oc nina or norellco but I can use someone elses oc perhaps?

Comment or note if you'd like a shot for your oc to be entered into this mini manga, or just shoot me some ideas xD dun matter to me

If you are looking to see examples of my Artwork, My FA username is Shadowraiser.


----------



## Maugryph (Jan 23, 2015)

Um. Do you have a link to your ninja character?


----------



## Yuujikon (Jan 23, 2015)

Maugryph said:


> Um. Do you have a link to your ninja character?




You mean Nina? XwX I don't have a nina character lol but this is Nina

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/15395247/

She's a dom futa so... yeah xwx


----------



## Maugryph (Jan 23, 2015)

Yuujikon said:


> You mean Nina? XwX I don't have a nina character lol but this is Nina
> 
> http://www.furaffinity.net/view/15395247/
> 
> She's a dom futa so... yeah xwx



Hey genius, you forgot to label your link NSFW. I really didn't want to see your masturbating $%# woman >:C

Count me out.


----------



## Yuujikon (Jan 27, 2015)

Did I don't know how to label links n stuff and if you were to have read the dom futa part before you clicked the link you probably should have known not to click the link.

Although I should have posted in the main thing that the Manga would be nsfw.don't gotta be a jerk.


----------

